# Celery price jump ?



## SizzlininIN (Mar 6, 2007)

Whats the reason for such a hike in the price of celery? Ours usually runs 99cents here and yesterday I had to pay $2.99... and that was for your standard. They wanted $3.99 for the celery hearts. What is going on? I know they said to expect the prices of citrus to go up because of the cold weather CA experienced but the citrus around here hasn't went up at all.


----------



## lulu (Mar 6, 2007)

Goodness, I hope that doesn't happen over here.  I simply NEED celery and we never go a week without.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, Sizz!  I have to go grocery shopping tomorrow.  I will have to see what the price is at my market.

I have noticed significant price increases in a lot of things at the grocery store recently.  Eggs went from 49 cents a dozen to $1.59 per dozen.  I almost fainted when I saw that.

Peanut butter went from 99 cents a jar to almost $1.50 for the same size container.

A 3-pound bag of yellow onions was 99 cents a month ago.  Now the same bag is $2.00.

What the he** is going on?!


----------



## amber (Mar 9, 2007)

I havent noticed the price of celery here, but I did notice that parsnips are $2.99 a bag!  Katie, some of the prices you mentioned are inexpensive compared to ours, such as eggs at  .49 a dozen?  I havent seen them at that price in years.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 9, 2007)

one things for sure if the farmers keep their prices within reason this year at the farmers market they'll see a boom in business around here because its just crazy what produce is costing now.

49cents a dozen eggs...wow!  I can't even recall ever seeing that price.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 9, 2007)

I recall a lot of people posting here about electricity price increases. Farmers will be badly hit by that too.


----------



## college_cook (Mar 9, 2007)

There was that big cold snap in CA that ruined alot of the citrus and avocado crops, but apparently a lot of vegetable crops have suffered elsewhere in the world as well.  All of the grocers have big signs posted in their produce sections about having very diminished inventories for the next few months, and appologizing for the ineveitable price jumps.  The produce sections around here were very scarce this week.  I think I'll be frequenting the farmer's market every Saturday this summer.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 9, 2007)

It's a result of the recent freeze in california that also effected the citrus fruits, lettuces and avacados.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 9, 2007)

I know the price of celery has gone up here too, along with everything else.  I just wanted to remind everyone here about how to keep celery for a longer period of time. I posted this a while ago but maybe someone did not read it. I take the celery out of the bag it comes in and wrap it really tight in plastic wrap and then wrap it tightly in foil. I keep it in the crisper drawer and I am amazed how long it will keep.


----------



## amber (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tip JoAnn L !  Sizzlin, when I went to the grocery store today, I checked out the price of celery and your right, it's $2.50 for the regular celery, and here it is $2.99 for celery hearts.  I will definately frequent the farmers markets in my area this summer.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 9, 2007)

Yup, when I went grocery shopping on Wednesday, I noticed that celery had shot out of sight.  Regular celery was $3 per package.  Celery hearts were $4 or $5 depending on the store.  Yuck!

I like celery but, jeez oh flip, this price hike is nuts!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 9, 2007)

Here in New York, celery was $1.99  . as for eggs, I have 3 chickens, so i dont have to worry about it


----------



## PytnPlace (Mar 9, 2007)

Celery is expensive here as well as crappy.  Last time I bought it it was sort of hollow in the inside all the way from the top of the stalks to the bottoms.  It kind of fell apart when I bit into it and it tasting yuckypoo too!


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 9, 2007)

larry_stewart said:
			
		

> Here in New York, celery was $1.99 . as for eggs, I have 3 chickens, so i dont have to worry about it


 
We recently had a post about poverty living and keeping a live chicken for the eggs.  I sure hope you don't live in an apt Larry.  

I was at the store a few days ago.  I remember passing on the celery but I can't remember the reason.  Maybe it was too pricey or because it was just showered with mist.  Probably both.  I did buy a jar of dehydrated celery a couple of months ago.  It is nothing that I would recommend.  It didn't add the fresh celery quality.  It would look cute in soup.  Got to get rid of it some how.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 9, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> I did buy a jar of *dehydrated *celery a couple of months ago.  It is nothing that I would recommend.  It didn't add the fresh celery quality.  It would look cute in soup.  Got to get rid of it some how.



Oh, say it isn't so!  Dehydrated celery?  How can that be?

Celery is so full of water how can one "hydrate" it?

Maybe the celery I saw in the market was rehydrated celery.  That might account for the exorbitant price.


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 9, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Oh, say it isn't so! Dehydrated celery? How can that be?
> 
> Celery is so full of water how can one "hydrate" it?
> 
> Maybe the celery I saw in the market was rehydrated celery. That might account for the exorbitant price.


 
That is why that I commented that it would look cute in soup.  It is tiny. 

If celery is going to be expensive, I would rather buy it when it is fresh.  I am sure some of it will rot on the shelf before they replace it.  

The only citrus products that are more expensive is store brand orange juice.  The major brands are the same and often on sale.  They are probably overstocked on concentrates.  We have to drink the good stuff now!


----------



## Dove (Mar 9, 2007)

*Another thing to keep in mind is gas keeps going up. Here it is over $3.00 a gallon and going up.*


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 10, 2007)

Gasoline seems to be creeping up again here too.  Right now, they are having a hay day with the energy bills.  The company increased their rates 50%.  I almost fell through my chair when I saw a lady's bill on the news and it was over a thousand dollars.  (she and her husband both work and they have young children in school.)   My bill was in the hundreds.  (We may have to move to the gulf coast and rebuild it!)

I was at the store tonight and checked the price of celery and it was $2.99.  Then I went to the spice isle and priced sea salt and it was almost the same but more quantity.  Celery contains mostly sea salt so it will be my substitute until the price comes down on celery.  

I bought two packs of razor cartridges for my son.  They cost about $12 per pack with four cartridges in each.  He is on military deployment.  It is good that they don't weigh much; maybe I will get a break on postage.  LOL


----------



## Candocook (Mar 10, 2007)

It is definitely up there even in the farmers' markets and ethnic markets that are usually a lot less. Remember the freeze? That is undoubtedly the reason. Celery takes a while to grow.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a food dehydrator that I use for a few fruits and vegetables, and i have dehydrated celery stalks and the leaves.  It is no more strange than dehydrated milk, which also has a lot of water.  To re-hydrate, just add to soups. That was the only way I used it.  Now I only dry the leaves, and I would not be without the dry celery leaves in the winter.  Because I am without asparagus for a few years while I am replanting the bed, I have tried a few new things this past winter. I covered my fall spinach and parlsey and celery plants all winter, and now they are regrowing!!  I am mindful that celery and parsley are biennals and will be trying to go to seed shortly, but it is a cheerful site to see them growing right now.  My celery and parsley seeds in the greenhouse have just germinated, yea!!

Also, you know the difference between store bought tomatoes and warm from the vine tomaotes? Well, the same thing is true with celery.  Home grown celery to truely delicious, and flavorful.


----------



## lulu (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmm, well can some one explaint he price of pinenuts in Italy to me??  I just got back from the supermarket, and had to leave the pinenuts I wanted on the shelf.  over 20 eauros for a teeny tiny back of pine nuts?????  I just don't get it!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 10, 2007)

20 Euros for a small package of pignoli?  What the!!!  Heck, a small jar of pignoli here go for US$3 - 4.  Native pinenuts, from the southwest are probably cheaper.  I'm not sure about that, but my g'ma gave me a pound or so, free of charge.

The price of gas is going up because it's March.  March Madness, and Spring Break.  Lots and LOTS of drivers out there comsuming gas.

I haven't looked at the price of celery.  I did a bunch last week, but didn't check the price.

Eggs went up drastically a couple of months ago, as did the price of chicken.  Were the chickens all dying off?  I have noticed that the price of eggs has started to come down a bit.

Something else to think about folks.  Have you heard on the news about all the bees dissappearing?  I wouldn't be surprised is fruits cost a lot this year, as it takes bees to fertilize the flowers.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the response...I was just floored at how the price jumped so drastically.  Believe me I plan on using up every last bit of it.


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 12, 2007)

PytnPlace said:
			
		

> Celery is expensive here as well as crappy. Last time I bought it it was sort of hollow in the inside all the way from the top of the stalks to the bottoms. It kind of fell apart when I bit into it and it tasting yuckypoo too!


 
They wanted $4.49 Cdn a bunch for it yesterday.  It was the scawniest, limpest, saddest excuse for celery I've ever seen.  I was going to throw what I had in the crisper out, but it looked better than what was in the store.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 12, 2007)

I looked at Celery while I was at the grocery store today.  Super-Wally-World, US$1.49/bunch.  It looked like it always does.


----------

